# User count/Thread count



## Ferasquilee (Jun 6, 2010)

The user count is currently at 1,999 users! 

Should we commemorate the 2000nd user in some way?

EDIT: Also, the tread count is at 9,099! Soon-to-be 10,000!


----------



## Zuu (Jun 6, 2010)

we only have 317 _active_ members. i don't see anything to celebrate.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, 317 _is_ more than 316. We could celebrate that.


----------



## Ferasquilee (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, but I was talking about user *total*.

And the thread count!


----------



## Green (Jun 6, 2010)

what? dude, there are more than 2,000 members. you're the 2,709th. :| and this is the 9,884th thread.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 6, 2010)

if anything, it means only about 1/8 of our members are still around. nothing to  be proud of.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 6, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> what? dude, there are more than 2,000 members. you're the 2,709th. :| and this is the 9,884th thread.


You're looking at the user and thread IDs, which count all members/threads that _have ever existed_, including for example those six hundred spam accounts or whatever it was that somebody made, duplicate threads, etc. On the forum home page there is a statistic thing at the bottom which counts the actual accounts/threads/post that exist now, and that's what Ferasquilee is looking at.

I don't see any particular reason to celebrate that so and so many users are registered, though. It just seems pretty trivial.



			
				sreservoir said:
			
		

> if anything, it means only about 1/8 of our members are still around.


...as is generally the case at forums? It's not as if this is some OH THE SHAME deal.


----------



## Autumn (Jun 6, 2010)

out of curiosity what defines a member as being an "active" member anyway? Does it just refer to anyone who's ever made a post, or is there some other defining factor?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 6, 2010)

It's people who've visited in the last thirty days. Unless it's just people who have posted in the last thirty days.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 7, 2010)

it's nothing to be proud of, in that, it's not particularly interesting a statistic.

not that usercount is very interesting anyway.


----------



## surskitty (Jun 10, 2010)

It's people who've posted, I'm reasonably sure.


----------



## Zhorken (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, let's test that.

EDIT: It was 318 a minute ago, and it's 318 now.  But maybe the statistics don't refresh immediately.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 11, 2010)

The admin CP says it's users who have visited in the last thirty days.


----------

